

Ask HN: What do you think of the name GeekyTown? - gdltec

Good, Meh, or Bad
======
Nemisis7654
No offense, but I think it sounds like the name of a bad game.

Perhaps drop the 'y'...?

~~~
gdltec
no one taken, thanks for the feedback.

------
devmonk
Sounds like something that would be a parody of of a geek store in a sitcom or
movie.

So good if that's what you are looking for. Meh otherwise.

------
pepsi_can
Name for what?

~~~
gdltec
A blog about tech events, jobs and news in an specific town

